# hello from Italy



## gastluigi (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, I am a archer from Italy, I'm 51 years old and have 3 children, 2 daughters and 1 son.

I shot with a Mathews Apex 7 in FITA tournament.

Ciao, a tutti
luigi.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Luigi. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

